# Online Stores with no Censorship?



## Armand Audrey (Dec 12, 2009)

Print on Demand with no Censorship? 

I was wondering if anybody could help me with this. I'm looking for a censorship free print on demand company that allows users to set up a storefront and sell items directly through them, like Zazzle or Cafepress, and also provides the code to place items on a website or blog.

By _censorship free_, I mean a company that doesn't prohibit any designs except for as required by law.

Anyone familiar with Zazzle or CafePress will be aware of their rules about prohibited merchandise.

Companies like Zazzle and CafePress have rules set up against "offensive" merchandise, and violations can lead to the deletion of someone's account, and thus, their store. I'd feel much more comfortable running my storefront from a company without such restrictions, and would prefer to patronize a company that doesn't bar freedom of speech anyway.

If anyone knows of such a company, then would you please message me or send me an email about them?

I can be reached at [email protected]

Thanks.
-Armand Audrey

*******

*UPDATE:

To be more concise, I already am working on getting the money to print my own instead of using POD. What I'm looking for is a POD company that I could switch to in the time being, so I can expand my merchandise line while I'm raising the money to buy the machinery. 

I know you have to spend money to make money, etc. I'm doing it as hard as I can. **>.< 
**
I do appreciate serious responses. Thank you.*


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

The only censorship free shop is one that you created yourself. Have you looked into any shopping carts and template ecommerce sites like oscommerce, zencart, etc?


----------



## Armand Audrey (Dec 12, 2009)

chobay said:


> The only censorship free shop is one that you created yourself. Have you looked into any shopping carts and template ecommerce sites like oscommerce, zencart, etc?


I've looked into them, but at this moment I don't have the budget for one. It won't be an issue after I get to that point, but I'm trying to find something I can go to right now.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Armand Audrey said:


> I've looked into them, but at this moment I don't have the budget for one. It won't be an issue after I get to that point, but I'm trying to find something I can go to right now.


Then unfortunately you will have to compromise and abide by the POD's rules..


----------



## Armand Audrey (Dec 12, 2009)

chobay said:


> Then unfortunately you will have to compromise and abide by the POD's rules..


Compromise isn't part of getting rich. Please either be constructive with your answers or don't reply.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Armand Audrey said:


> Compromise isn't part of getting rich. Please either be constructive with your answers or don't reply.


LOL, you're gonna get rich by investing no money in the t-shirt biz? Here's some constructive advice; "You gotta spend money to make money."

Seems like you want to have one's cake and eat it too. I think my answer was constructive but to the point: either start up your own website, (which by the way there are quite a few free shopping carts and next to nothing web hosting.) OR deal with the possibility of getting censored by a POD. 

I was on Cafepress for a year, and got tired of making a couple dollars per sale. I was also "censored" on a few occasions for some of my designs. Guess what? I got off the POD, started my own site, make lots of money, and I get to put up whatever I please. 

Considering i'm the only one that's responded to you, that is my advice. Take it or leave it. 

P.s., i'm not sure about the other pods, but cafepress is going to charge you @ least $6/mo for a premium site.. 

Good luck...


----------



## nosymbolrequired (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

Have you looked at spreadshirt? although, that also costs 70 dollars per year for your custom shop. Unfortunately it all costs money! Not sure about the agreements for designs etc, you would have to look at their regulations. 

mark
http://www.nosymbolrequired.co.uk


----------



## Armand Audrey (Dec 12, 2009)

chobay said:


> LOL, you're gonna get rich by investing no money in the t-shirt biz? Here's some constructive advice; "You gotta spend money to make money."
> 
> Seems like you want to have one's cake and eat it too. I think my answer was constructive but to the point: either start up your own website, (which by the way there are quite a few free shopping carts and next to nothing web hosting.) OR deal with the possibility of getting censored by a POD.
> 
> ...


I am going to invest the money as soon as I have it, but for the time being I'm trying to find something to transition with.

I didn't realize you were the only user who responded. Should have paid more attention I suppose. Sorry.

I use Zazzle at the moment, and yeah, it does get pretty old making a couple dollars off each item and having to deal with the censorship. I've had the exact same problems as you described with CafePress.

I do appreciate the advice you've given me, and I know that you have to spend money to make money, it's just that right now money is the only thing I lack.

I'll be more specific with the question. First, I _am_ aggressively looking for ways to raise the money to produce the shirts on my own or at least stock inventory. In the meantime, I'm also looking for a POD company with more lax rules so I can expand my line of merchandise and up my profit potential.

I've seen companies like Boffensive and TShirtHell that specialize in uncensored designs and contacted them about POD and online storefronts, but got a negative response. Boffensive offered to print the designs in bulk, but it's not an option quite yet.

I'll check out the more in between companies and look into small orders and checkouts. 
Thanks.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Armand Audrey said:


> Compromise isn't part of getting rich. Please either be constructive with your answers or don't reply.


Not just offensive shirts then? 
You won't find many rich tshirt printers.


----------



## DimSum (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't used a fulfillment service before, but this guy's designs on spreadshirt are pretty racy and he is still on there. http://www.spreadshirt.com/user/fratpete

If they delete your account, then so be it. Just take your design elsewhere or start your own finally. Doesn't hurt to try right?


----------



## Armand Audrey (Dec 12, 2009)

PositiveDave said:


> Not just offensive shirts then?
> You won't find many rich tshirt printers.


I have somewhere around 200 designs. I don't actually specialize in offensive items, more like political and controversial stuff. I also have stuff that's just designed to be cute or cool looking. 

The problem is that once one steps over certain lines people get it in their heads to try to attack and take the company down. With POD it's a lot easier because all they have to do is flag it and start complaining about the particular store.

And I understand that this is not an industry that makes many people rich. It's not the only industry I'm in. I may have come off as a little arrogant, but the idea that there are only two options in this case seems a little defeatist. I'd like to find absolutely _every_ possible option before ceasing to look. The original question was about if there are _any_ companies out there that do uncensored POD. I already know I can do it on my own, I'm looking for a transitional company.


----------

